# TRAVELING IN AMERICA - ADVICE?



## a.passmore

Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?

Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.


----------



## G.T.

york beach maine, boston mass, new york city, wash. d.c., myrtle beach, coastal areas of fla, atlanta, on over to texas, sneak into mexico, pop into an all inclusive somewhere in the riviera maya. peace out.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

a.passmore said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.


Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans


*American shakedown Police won t charge you but they ll grab your money - World - CBC News*


----------



## there4eyeM

Food, lodging, rental car around $100/day on the cheap.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TyroneSlothrop said:


> a.passmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans
> 
> 
> *American shakedown Police won t charge you but they ll grab your money - World - CBC News*
Click to expand...


     Yeah it's fucked up how they do that.
  But I dont know anyone who travels with large sums of money....except maybe drug dealers.
      Thats what credit cards and travelers checks are for.


----------



## Roadrunner

a.passmore said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.


You can see the Northern Lights anywhere along the Northern tier of states, from Minnesota to Washinton.

Not all Southerners are always hosptitable, so be careful in Atlanta, and do not eat at Waffle House.

Can't price your trip for you, too many variables.

But, gas is cheap, rent a comfortable vehicle, and use the cheaper motels.

Expensive ones don't seem much of a  bargain in my experience.


----------



## BlackSand

It may be cheaper if you travel (rent a car) to certain centralized locations and then do "day trips" into the surrounding areas.

*Examples:*
You could rent a house on the gulf beach in Fort Morgan, Alabama for a week.
Then you could visit the fort, soak up some sun on the beach, jump over to the Pensacola Air Base for a tour, drive down to Panama City Beach, spend a day shopping the outlet malls in Foley, go offshore fishing (or surf fish in front of the house you rented) and enjoy some wonderful seafood fresh off the boat. Plenty of entertainment opportunities, the people are friendly enough.

Hop over to Red River, New Mexico and rent a house there for a week.
Biking and hiking in the mountains, rent jeep and climb up to Goose Lake before hitting all the off-road trails in the area, spend a day taking pictures of the wildlife (elk, deer, antelope, wild turkeys, bear), go trout fishing in the stream that runs through the middle of town, run over to Santa Fe or Taos, visit the gorge, go horseback riding and they have a great 4th of July Parade there.

And so on ...

*Edit:*
Buy a nice Road Atlas and make sure you have a smart phone, charger and data plan that can handle GPS apps.
Remember we drive on the wrong side of the road.

.


----------



## there4eyeM

The above is good advice, except that we drive on the right side of the road.


----------



## a.passmore

BlackSand said:


> It may be cheaper if you travel (rent a car) to certain centralized locations and then do "day trips" into the surrounding areas.
> 
> *Examples:*
> You could rent a house on the gulf beach in Fort Morgan, Alabama for a week.
> Then you could visit the fort, soak up some sun on the beach, jump over to the Pensacola Air Base for a tour, drive down to Panama City Beach, spend a day shopping the outlet malls in Foley, go offshore fishing (or surf fish in front of the house you rented) and enjoy some wonderful seafood fresh off the boat. Plenty of entertainment opportunities, the people are friendly enough.
> 
> Hop over to Red River, New Mexico and rent a house there for a week.
> Biking and hiking in the mountains, rent jeep and climb up to Goose Lake before hitting all the off-road trails in the area, spend a day taking pictures of the wildlife (elk, deer, antelope, wild turkeys, bear), go trout fishing in the stream that runs through the middle of town, run over to Santa Fe or Taos, visit the gorge, go horseback riding and they have a great 4th of July Parade there.
> 
> And so on ...
> 
> *Edit:*
> Buy a nice Road Atlas and make sure you have a smart phone, charger and data plan that can handle GPS apps.
> Remember we drive on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> .




Hi wow thanks for all this advice! It sounds great, I'm looking up all the places you mentioned now. Fort Morgan looks awesome. And yeah I didn't mention love hiking and camping, I'm looking to meet lot's of people along my way. Not looking to go shopping and laze around (maybe sometimes though), so sites of natural beauty are definitely welcome suggestions. cheers again!


----------



## Esmeralda

a.passmore said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.


I've traveled extensively throughout Europe, and lived in Europe as well. But I am from America and have traveled across the country a couple of times and been to many states and cities.

IMO you simply cannot travel with ease around America without a car. It is nothing like traveling in Europe where the countries have extensive train systems.

The best thing to do, IMO, would be to rent a small car and get a good tent.  There are many good camping sites in the US, often near big cities.  In big cities, for cheap lodging, your best option is to go to Youth Hostels, which accept older people as well.

I would suggest getting a KOA campground membership and a Youth Hostel membership.  Then rent an inexpensive car or buy an inexpensive second hand car.  Amtrak and the cross country bus systems are not a good way to go if you want to do a lot of traveling: they are expensive, time consuming, cumbersome, and usually have a very unpleasant atmosphere--nothing like traveling in Europe.  When you get somewhere, you are lost because US towns and cities mostly do not have efficient mass transit.  If you are in a place that is not a big town or city, there will be virtually no way to get around.

There are 400-500 KOA campgrounds across the US, and they are inexpensive, safe, clean, etc.

America has a vast system of highways all over the country. Traveling by car is really the only way to see the country.  IMO

With car rental, food, camp ground fees or hostel fees, and gas--$100 a day is a good estimate. That's about 95 euros at the moment.  I'd rent a car because that covers insurance and maintenance.  You can probably get a reduced price for a long term rental, i.e., 6 months.

One hundred $ a day is a lot of money for 6 months, but it's based on driving a lot each day. If you drive from one place to another and say, spend a week at a place before moving on to another, you would spend a lot less on gas.  And it's based on about $25 a day on food, which would be a lot less if you are cooking instead of eating out.

Kampgrounds of America - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## a.passmore

Such great travelling advice guys. Yeah it's looking more and more like a car is my only option. It's a shame I didn't want to be driving all the time becuase I also want the freedom to write / blog a lot - that's why buses and trains are so useful. Plus it'll get pretty lonely driving around and I want to be meeting lots of people, it's better for stories.. I guess it's a bit of a logistical nightmare otherwise - could end up with too much free time to write at bus stops, lol. I probably don't want to try my luck hitchhiking around either!


----------



## Esmeralda

a.passmore said:


> Such great travelling advice guys. Yeah it's looking more and more like a car is my only option. It's a shame I didn't want to be driving all the time becuase I also want the freedom to write / blog a lot - that's why buses and trains are so useful. Plus it'll get pretty lonely driving around and I want to be meeting lots of people, it's better for stories.. I guess it's a bit of a logistical nightmare otherwise - could end up with too much free time to write at bus stops, lol. I probably don't want to try my luck hitchhiking around either!


You sound really naive. Traveling in America is not like traveling in Europe. You need to be wary and careful. You need to be very careful about who you talk to and are friendly with, especially about who to trust.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.passmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans
> 
> 
> *American shakedown Police won t charge you but they ll grab your money - World - CBC News*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it's fucked up how they do that.
> But I dont know anyone who travels with large sums of money....except maybe drug dealers.
> Thats what credit cards and travelers checks are for.
Click to expand...

so anyone with cash should Rightfully have it stolen by the Police on your theory that"they must be drug dealers"...hey I bet you are against big nanny intrusive Government...waaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BlackSand

a.passmore said:


> Such great travelling advice guys. Yeah it's looking more and more like a car is my only option. It's a shame I didn't want to be driving all the time becuase I also want the freedom to write / blog a lot - that's why buses and trains are so useful. Plus it'll get pretty lonely driving around and I want to be meeting lots of people, it's better for stories.. I guess it's a bit of a logistical nightmare otherwise - could end up with too much free time to write at bus stops, lol. I probably don't want to try my luck hitchhiking around either!



Uh ... Hitchhiking isn't the best option in any circumstance.
Not being a native you have the disadvantage of not knowing much about where you are or what to look for.
Busses offer an opportunity ... But will actually limit your exposure as far as who you actually get to talk to.
There is a much larger segment of the community that doesn't use busses ... As well as portions of the US that don't use passenger rail service at all.

One of the things you may also notice here in the US is that we still have a lot of wide open spaces with little to nothing around for miles and miles.
You won't be here long before you get the hang of it though ... You don't have to change your goals just figure out how to make them work.

That is one of the reasons I suggested going from one place to another and renting lodging for a week.
It allows for more time in a single day you can spend getting to know more about where you are, what the location has to offer and the people that live there.
Most of those accommodations have full kitchens ... You can stop by the grocery store and get to know the people in the community.
Talk to folks and ask them what they would do for the day ... Invite someone over for some decent grub off the grill.

You have to remember that America isn't Europe (you will certainly know that once you get here).
We don't do things the same way you do ... But don't worry about it, you will be fine.

*Side Note:*
It should be noted that if you wanted the real outdoor experience you could do any number of things.
For instance ... You could pack a backpack ... Strap it up with a tent and hike the Appalachian Trail from Maine to Georgia if you so felt like it.
There are plenty of people that do that and would provide company along the way ... That would probably eat up your six months though.

You can get in a raft with all your gear and a guide and enjoy the whitewater down the Snake River and parts of the Colorado River.
You can do the same type trip that is only two days (camp overnight on the river) in a canoe along the Buffalo River in the Ozark Mountains of Northern Arkansas.
Not to mention that one is just a short drive away from Branson, Missouri.

Just remember than when you get outside of metropolitan areas, we still have stuff wandering around that can kill you or at the least mess you up.
We have all kinds of snakes, and nasty critters in the outdoors.





You may notice the alligator no problem ... But he has a wild boar in his mouth ... And either one of them could mess you up if you find yourself hiking through their turf.
Chances are a hospital won't be anywhere nearby either.

Maybe a little of this and a little of that is more what you would need ... If you have any specific questions there are plenty of folks that can help you out.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TyroneSlothrop said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.passmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans
> 
> 
> *American shakedown Police won t charge you but they ll grab your money - World - CBC News*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it's fucked up how they do that.
> But I dont know anyone who travels with large sums of money....except maybe drug dealers.
> Thats what credit cards and travelers checks are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so anyone with cash should Rightfully have it stolen by the Police on your theory that"they must be drug dealers"...hey I bet you are against big nanny intrusive Government...waaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...


  Can you even read?


----------



## Esmeralda

BlackSand said:


> a.passmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such great travelling advice guys. Yeah it's looking more and more like a car is my only option. It's a shame I didn't want to be driving all the time becuase I also want the freedom to write / blog a lot - that's why buses and trains are so useful. Plus it'll get pretty lonely driving around and I want to be meeting lots of people, it's better for stories.. I guess it's a bit of a logistical nightmare otherwise - could end up with too much free time to write at bus stops, lol. I probably don't want to try my luck hitchhiking around either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... Hitchhiking isn't the best option in any circumstance.
> Not being a native you have the disadvantage of not knowing much about where you are or what to look for.
> Busses offer an opportunity ... But will actually limit your exposure as far as who you actually get to talk to.
> There is a much larger segment of the community that doesn't use busses ... As well as portions of the US that don't use passenger rail service at all.
> 
> One of the things you may also notice here in the US is that we still have a lot of wide open spaces with little to nothing around for miles and miles.
> You won't be here long before you get the hang of it though ... You don't have to change your goals just figure out how to make them work.
> 
> That is one of the reasons I suggested going from one place to another and renting lodging for a week.
> It allows for more time in a single day you can spend getting to know more about where you are, what the location has to offer and the people that live there.
> Most of those accommodations have full kitchens ... You can stop by the grocery store and get to know the people in the community.
> Talk to folks and ask them what they would do for the day ... Invite someone over for some decent grub off the grill.
> 
> You have to remember that America isn't Europe (you will certainly know that once you get here).
> We don't do things the same way you do ... But don't worry about it, you will be fine.
> 
> *Side Note:*
> It should be noted that if you wanted the real outdoor experience you could do any number of things.
> For instance ... You could pack a backpack ... Strap it up with a tent and hike the Appalachian Trail from Maine to Georgia if you so felt like it.
> There are plenty of people that do that and would provide company along the way ... That would probably eat up your six months though.
> 
> You can get in a raft with all your gear and a guide and enjoy the whitewater down the Snake River and parts of the Colorado River.
> You can do the same type trip that is only two days (camp overnight on the river) in a canoe along the Buffalo River in the Ozark Mountains of Northern Arkansas.
> Not to mention that one is just a short drive away from Branson, Missouri.
> 
> Just remember than when you get outside of metropolitan areas, we still have stuff wandering around that can kill you or at the least mess you up.
> We have all kinds of snakes, and nasty critters in the outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may notice the alligator no problem ... But he has a wild boar in his mouth ... And either one of them could mess you up if you find yourself hiking through their turf.
> Chances are a hospital won't be anywhere nearby either.
> 
> Maybe a little of this and a little of that is more what you would need ... If you have any specific questions there are plenty of folks that can help you out.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

One thing to be aware of is that many cities and communities have outdoor clubs.  Doing outdoor things with them affords more safety, as you won't be on your own and you'll be with people who know the area, and getting to know people.

For example, from my home area:
The Mountaineers - Explore Learn Conserve - Hiking Climbing Kayaking Skiing Snowshoeing - Get outside in the Pacific Northwest

If you can't find others for other areas, they might know other cities across the country that have similar clubs.


----------



## HenryBHough

Rent a car.

Or, if you're going to be around long enough, BUY what we call a "beater". That's a car that runs but is nearing the end of its useful life.

If you try to use trains you'll find huge gaps in connections that will get you where you want to go.

If you try to use domestic flights you'll spend most of your time in airports waiting to get through the security lines.

If you try to use buses you'll find many communities no longer have bus service but if you do try it opt for throw away clothing.  You'll need to dump what you wore on most bus trips.

Americans are amazed at how freely and easily they can travel in The UK.  I was the first time I tried it in about 1966 and it still works well though bus service, in particular, is being decimated in many places.

Oh, when you're done with the car?  Sell it to some kid for $50 and make damn sure you document the sale.  If you don't you'll be blamed when he kills somebody with it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Read this book before you go, or while you are traveling around...

Travels with Charley in Search of America John Steinbeck 9780140053203 Amazon.com Books


----------



## longknife

I've been to every state in the USA but Oregon.

a, DO NOT HITCHIKE
b. train service can be quite limiting
c. Greyhound is the only bus service and many of its buses are old and uncomfortable.
d. There are many byways that take one through amazing places. But, remember, the USA is a big country and it takes at least a month to just circle the borders without any side trips.

My suggestion - Boston or thereabout, south along the Atlantic Coast to St Augustine, west to New Orleans, Carlsbad Caverns, San Diego, north on the Pacific Coast to Seattle - fly back home.


----------



## Mindful

TyroneSlothrop said:


> a.passmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans
> 
> 
> *American shakedown Police won t charge you but they ll grab your money - World - CBC News*
Click to expand...


Running America down again, Tyrone?


----------



## westwall

a.passmore said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.









If you have the funds I suggest buying a car and living out of it.  You can camp in loads of places for not a lot of money.  It's cheaper to feed, and when you're done you can sell it and recoup some of your money.  One thing you need to realize is the USA is huge compared to Europe.  Plan on taking time to get from point A to point B.  A trip to Alaska is a great thing but you have to time it right.  To see the Northern lights is a wonder, but that is only safe in the summer.  The better you plan now, the better your trip will be.


----------



## Mindful

longknife said:


> I've been to every state in the USA but Oregon.
> 
> a, DO NOT HITCHIKE
> b. train service can be quite limiting
> c. Greyhound is the only bus service and many of its buses are old and uncomfortable.
> d. There are many byways that take one through amazing places. But, remember, the USA is a big country and it takes at least a month to just circle the borders without any side trips.
> 
> My suggestion - Boston or thereabout, south along the Atlantic Coast to St Augustine, west to New Orleans, Carlsbad Caverns, San Diego, north on the Pacific Coast to Seattle - fly back home.



I've taken the Bolt bus many times up and down between DC - NYC or Newark. Comfortable, with Wifi too.


----------



## Unkotare

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans




Disregard that nonsense.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to every state in the USA but Oregon.
> 
> a, DO NOT HITCHIKE
> b. train service can be quite limiting
> c. Greyhound is the only bus service and many of its buses are old and uncomfortable.
> d. There are many byways that take one through amazing places. But, remember, the USA is a big country and it takes at least a month to just circle the borders without any side trips.
> 
> My suggestion - Boston or thereabout, south along the Atlantic Coast to St Augustine, west to New Orleans, Carlsbad Caverns, San Diego, north on the Pacific Coast to Seattle - fly back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken the Bolt bus many times up and down between DC - NYC or Newark. Comfortable, with Wifi too.
Click to expand...

The thing is, that is only in one area. What about the rest of the country?  There just isn't that kind of service throughout the country, mostly not anywhere.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to every state in the USA but Oregon.
> 
> a, DO NOT HITCHIKE
> b. train service can be quite limiting
> c. Greyhound is the only bus service and many of its buses are old and uncomfortable.
> d. There are many byways that take one through amazing places. But, remember, the USA is a big country and it takes at least a month to just circle the borders without any side trips.
> 
> My suggestion - Boston or thereabout, south along the Atlantic Coast to St Augustine, west to New Orleans, Carlsbad Caverns, San Diego, north on the Pacific Coast to Seattle - fly back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken the Bolt bus many times up and down between DC - NYC or Newark. Comfortable, with Wifi too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is, that is only in one area. What about the rest of the country?  There just isn't that kind of service throughout the country, mostly not anywhere.
Click to expand...


Yes that's true. Can't fault the East Coast corridor.

Europe and UK are much smaller countries to set up a travel infrastructure.

I feel totally helpless in some parts of the U.S., where there is no public transport.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard that nonsense.
Click to expand...


I don't know why he doesn't leave, if he can't bear it so much.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Unkotare said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard that nonsense.
Click to expand...


Yeah well if there is an expert in nonsense it has to be  *a numb nuts like you chump...*
*Canada Warns Its Citizens Not To Take Cash To The USA ...*

*Canadian Government Warns Citizens to Watch Out for 
US Police Robbing Them
...*
the free thought project.com/*canadian*-*government*-*warns*-*citizens*-watch-*p*...
*Sep 16, 2014 -American police are targeting their northern neighbors, according to a travel warning from the Canadian government. *

*Canadian government now warning citizens to not carry ...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mindful said:


> *American shakedown Police won t charge you but they ll grab your money - World - CBC News*



Running America down again, Tyrone?[/QUOTE]

No that would be the Police running America down again...Facts are troublesome thing...I report you decry....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful of US Police if you are carrying cash...they will stop you and claim its drug money [they do not have to prove it just think it] then you will be abused and humiliated and mistreated...just like regular Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why he doesn't leave, if he can't bear it so much.
Click to expand...

I am not gonna be run off...you kidding me...If I get knocked down  I just  get  up again*...there just ain't enough to keep me down ...*


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> Read this book before you go, or while you are traveling around...
> 
> Travels with Charley in Search of America John Steinbeck 9780140053203 Amazon.com Books


Steinbeck made most of that crap up.


----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steinbeck made most of that crap up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey inchoate moron what was your Pulitzer for ...colon breath *
> *John Steinbeck wins a Pulitzer for The Grapes of Wrath ...*
Click to expand...

Can't imagine why someone would object to a simple suggestion to read a book. And Steinbeck is one of the most admired writers in the English language of all time. And he loved America.  What is the problem?  

Who is objecting?


----------



## BlackSand

Esmeralda said:


> One thing to be aware of is that many cities and communities have outdoor clubs.  Doing outdoor things with them affords more safety, as you won't be on your own and you'll be with people who know the area, and getting to know people.
> 
> For example, from my home area:
> The Mountaineers - Explore Learn Conserve - Hiking Climbing Kayaking Skiing Snowshoeing - Get outside in the Pacific Northwest
> 
> If you can't find others for other areas, they might know other cities across the country that have similar clubs.



That's some good advice.

Look over the areas you may want to cover ... And contact Outdoors or Adventure groups in the area.
They will certainly provide you information on possible activities, contacts and safety concerns.
They can appropriately handle any questions regarding the most suitable accommodations you desire.

Who knows ... I imagine there is a good chance that someone will sponsor you for a few days.
Put you up, feed you and drag you out fishing, hiking, boating or whatnot.
Just be careful ... Use your brains ... And don't expect things to be the same as Europe.

.


----------



## Darkwind

a.passmore said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to travel around America and blog about it, and I was hoping to get some advice. I want to go to all over, but I know that's not possible . I'm coming from the UK. In the EU we're pretty well connected with trains but I see that's not the case in the US. I was thinking of starting in NY or New England, going down to Atlanta, across the south (I've heard all about southern hospitality) and working my way up again. I'd even like to go to Alaska to see the Northern lights! I've got 6 months, what kind of price at the cheapest am I looking at?
> 
> Also, has anyone else blogged about their American travel journey? I'd love to see them. I'm thinking of leaving my laptop and taking just an iPad to blog with.


Drive on the right side of the road.....Good luck......Several must sees when you get west of the Missisissippi.....

Grand Canyon
Monument Park
Grand Tetons
Yosemite
Yellowstone

N. California Coastline.....just drive the 1 from LA to Eureka......You'll see what I mean...


----------



## Darkwind

a.passmore said:


> Such great travelling advice guys. Yeah it's looking more and more like a car is my only option. It's a shame I didn't want to be driving all the time becuase I also want the freedom to write / blog a lot - that's why buses and trains are so useful. Plus it'll get pretty lonely driving around and I want to be meeting lots of people, it's better for stories.. I guess it's a bit of a logistical nightmare otherwise - could end up with too much free time to write at bus stops, lol. I probably don't want to try my luck hitchhiking around either!


Driving isn't just a chore.  You can take your time and see a great deal of the country from the drivers seat of your car.....

Just remember to stay to the right.  lol


----------



## BlackSand

Wait until you taste the food in the South though ... You will either love it or it will kill you.
Try some blackened redfish covered in crawfish etouffee over wild rice ... Or some good Tex-Mex quesadillas with chips and hot sauce.

Pack a bottle of Pepto-Bismol  and an extra roll of toilet paper though ... Just in case your delicate digestive system cannot handle the shock ... 

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Hey OP
How about you tell us what you're interested in seeing so we can narrow down where to direct you?
  Do you like the outdoors or are you more of a city person? The beach or the mountains?
     Pacific NW or the desert SW?
America is a big place so you'd be best served to start with the things that interest you the most and work your way down the list until you run out of time ...or money.


----------



## BlackSand

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And never mind all the trash on the sides of the roads.  Unlike you Europeans, we Americans are far too important to carry our refuse with us in our cars until we come to a proper receptacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? The roads in Texas are generally spotless.
Click to expand...


_"Don't Mess With Texas"_ ... Is something they take seriously in the Lone Star state ... 

.


----------



## Mr Natural

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And never mind all the trash on the sides of the roads.  Unlike you Europeans, we Americans are far too important to carry our refuse with us in our cars until we come to a proper receptacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? The roads in Texas are generally spotless.
Click to expand...


New York.  And I believe that litterers should be shot on sight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackSand said:


> Wait until you taste the food in the South though ... You will either love it or it will kill you.
> Try some blackened redfish covered in crawfish etouffee over wild rice ... Or some good Tex-Mex quesadillas with chips and hot sauce.
> 
> Pack a bottle of Pepto-Bismol  and an extra roll of toilet paper though ... Just in case your delicate digestive system cannot handle the shock ...
> 
> .



   You forgot the BBQ!! 
You could spend months travelling the South and trying out the different BBQ styles we're blessed with here in the South.
      And if he were to make it to Austin Texas he could eat at the best BBQ joint on the planet.....Franklin Barbecue


----------



## BlackSand

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you taste the food in the South though ... You will either love it or it will kill you.
> Try some blackened redfish covered in crawfish etouffee over wild rice ... Or some good Tex-Mex quesadillas with chips and hot sauce.
> 
> Pack a bottle of Pepto-Bismol  and an extra roll of toilet paper though ... Just in case your delicate digestive system cannot handle the shock ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the BBQ!!
> You could spend months travelling the South and trying out the different BBQ styles we're blessed with here in the South.
> And if he were to make it to Austin Texas he could eat at the best BBQ joint on the planet.....Franklin Barbecue
Click to expand...


Meh ... There is no way you could possibly list all the things good to eat down here ... Or where to get them.

I didn't mention Southern Classic fried chicken with mashed potatos, gravy and fried okra.
Left out fried catfish with French Market beans and hot water cornbread.

And so on ...

We don't even need to get started ... Too early for me to get hungry and crank up the kitchen.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackSand said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you taste the food in the South though ... You will either love it or it will kill you.
> Try some blackened redfish covered in crawfish etouffee over wild rice ... Or some good Tex-Mex quesadillas with chips and hot sauce.
> 
> Pack a bottle of Pepto-Bismol  and an extra roll of toilet paper though ... Just in case your delicate digestive system cannot handle the shock ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the BBQ!!
> You could spend months travelling the South and trying out the different BBQ styles we're blessed with here in the South.
> And if he were to make it to Austin Texas he could eat at the best BBQ joint on the planet.....Franklin Barbecue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh ... There is no way you could possibly list all the things good to eat down here ... Or where to get them.
> 
> I didn't mention Southern Classic fried chicken with mashed potatos, gravy and fried okra.
> Left out fried catfish with French Market beans and hot water cornbread.
> 
> And so on ...
> 
> We don't even need to get started ... Too early for me to get hungry and crank up the kitchen.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


   Getting ready to pull the chicken out of the brine and get it ready for the fryer myself.
    And yeah the south is loaded with good food,Cajun,Mexican,Tex Mex,BBQ and just good old southern cooking.


----------



## a.passmore

Esmeralda said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steinbeck made most of that crap up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey inchoate moron what was your Pulitzer for ...colon breath *
> *John Steinbeck wins a Pulitzer for The Grapes of Wrath ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't imagine why someone would object to a simple suggestion to read a book. And Steinbeck is one of the most admired writers in the English language of all time. And he loved America.  What is the problem?
> 
> Who is objecting?
Click to expand...


I'm definitely going to read this book, I love Steinbeck he's my favourite author in fact. East of Eden is incredible.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If German, avoid Florida.


----------

